# GQ's Photo Thread



## GQ. (Aug 11, 2006)

I was doing some Photobucket maintenance today and broke several direct links.  I figured I might as well post some of those photos in one thread.  Enjoy!  

_Cyclosternum fasciatum_ female






_Cyclosternum fasciatum_ female






_Cyclosternum fasciatum_ female






_Cyclosternum fasciatum_ ultimate male


----------



## GQ. (Aug 11, 2006)

_Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens_ ultimate male






_Chromatopelma cyaneiopubescens_ female


----------



## GQ. (Aug 11, 2006)

_Avicularia minatrix_






_Avicularia versicolor_


----------



## GQ. (Aug 11, 2006)

_Psalmopoeus irminia_ ultimate male






_Psalmopoeus irminia_ male






_Psalmopoeus irminia_ female






_Psalmopoeus irminia_ female


----------



## GQ. (Aug 11, 2006)

_Haplopelma lividum_ male







_Haplopelma lividum_ ultimate male


----------



## GQ. (Aug 11, 2006)

_Brachypelma smithi_ female






_Brachypelma smithi_ male






_Sericopelma rubronitens_


----------



## GQ. (Aug 11, 2006)

_Theraphosa blondi_






_Grammostola rosea_


----------



## GQ. (Aug 11, 2006)

_Poecilotheria subfusca_


----------



## Lorgakor (Aug 11, 2006)

Nice pictures. :clap: 
You have an impressive collection! I love the _Sericopelma rubronitens_.


----------



## Camberwell (Aug 11, 2006)

Great pictures 

You have a lovely minatrix, and I've allways loved P.irminia's, very nice

Camberwell


----------



## Nilsson (Aug 11, 2006)

nice. Just loved ur P.irminias. And ofcourse the P. subfusca, my absolute favorite T's! (a bit jealous i must say )

//Nilsson


----------



## kyle_de_aussie (Aug 12, 2006)

Your avicularia are great man


----------



## becca81 (Aug 12, 2006)

Very nice, GQ!

Did you mate the _C. cyaneopubescens_?


----------



## Pyst (Aug 12, 2006)

Great pics as usual Gil! Keep it up!


-Mike


----------



## GQ. (Aug 12, 2006)

Thank you very much everyone.  I have to say the P. irminia will always have a home with me.  They are a personal favorite of mine.



			
				becca81 said:
			
		

> Did you mate the _C. cyaneopubescens_?


Becca,

I just received both of them on Monday.  I introduced the male to her on Thursday and she attempted to perform great bodily harm on him.  I have him shark tanked in her container right now.  I am going to give him another shot this evening.  She has been feasting on B. dubia insatiably the last couple days.  I'm hoping that will keep her from making him into dinner.  I will be sure to put up a giddy post if I catch some insertions.  Wish me luck!


----------



## Henry Kane (Aug 12, 2006)

Great pics and beautiful subjects, Gil. I gotta hand it to you though, you have some of the coolest backgrounds in those pics. You must have some serious patience and long-lasting batteries in your camera to get those shots set up!

Take care bro!

G.


----------



## GQ. (Aug 12, 2006)

Thanks G!  I appreciate the kind words.  I always keep an eye out for something that I think will make a nice backdrop.  I immediately check all the animals when I see an interesting flower budding or when I spot a nice plant.  When luck is on my side the tarantulas will be freshly molted, the lighting just right, and the planets in proper alignment for a decent photo.  For some reason, the more photos I take the more I want a new camera.  A nice tripod or a steadier hand would be nice too.  

Later,
G


----------



## syndicate (Aug 13, 2006)

great pics!!!


----------



## GQ. (Sep 16, 2006)

A few more photos...

Cyriocosmus elegans
This little guy packed on some size quickly.  He now looks more like a tarantula and less like a grain of sand.  






Psalmopoeus irminia - aka: Sling Blade






Poecilotheria subfusca






Sericopelma rubronitens


----------



## becca81 (Sep 17, 2006)

As always, very nice, GQ!  I always love the diverse backgrounds of your photos.

The _S. rubronitens_ is especially nice! :clap:


----------



## cacoseraph (Sep 17, 2006)

sling blade!

good stuff man!


----------



## GQ. (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Becca and cacoseraph!

Here is one more photo from this weekend.  I _finally_ managed to capture a few molting shots.  This is one of my  _Avicularia versicolor_.  This photo was taken right after he righted himself.  I'm anxious to take some more photos of him now that he is nearing his adult coloration.


----------



## GQ. (Sep 30, 2006)

Here area  couple of recently molted beauties.  They are *BOTH* females! :5:

_Haplopelma lividum_ female






_Sericopelma rubronitens_ female - Trained to sit and beg for roaches.


----------



## Tegenaria (Sep 30, 2006)

wow, the colour combination on cyaneiopubescens  is fantastic!
Some nice flowers you got too(Strelitzia,Azalea etc-I'm plant mad!)


----------



## GQ. (Oct 1, 2006)

Thanks Tegenaria.  That is one nice thing about Southern California.  The weather is perfect for a growing a great variety of plant life.  It seems something is always blooming or at least green around here.


----------



## Nerri1029 (Oct 1, 2006)

NICE pics GQ ! 





Tegenaria said:


> wow, the colour combination on cyaneiopubescens  is fantastic!
> Some nice flowers you got too(Strelitzia,Azalea etc-I'm plant mad!)


I grow strelitzia from seeds here.. but we can't put them outside.. 

awesome plants..
and the wildest flowers I've seen.


----------



## becca81 (Oct 1, 2006)

Amazing pictures as usual, GQ!  The _S. rubronitens_ is great!


----------



## Tegenaria (Oct 2, 2006)

Nerri1029 said:


> NICE pics GQ !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, the produce some amazng flowers!
I have grown a date palm from one of the stones from a eat me date, I'll probably be long gone before it gets to tree size tho!


----------



## GQ. (Oct 7, 2006)

Here is a new one.  This one has been on my wish list for awhile.  

Psalmopoeus pulcher


----------



## rex_arachne (Oct 7, 2006)

gorgeous Ts and pics.


----------



## GQ. (Nov 5, 2006)

Here are two new photos.  

Avicularia minatrix






Cyclosternum fasciatum


----------



## Tegenaria (Nov 6, 2006)

Tarantula on Anthurium, nice touch!
Lovely colours on that one, so you grow tropicals too?


----------



## Alice (Nov 6, 2006)

nice pics! i definitely need a new cam.... which one do you use?


----------



## GQ. (Nov 6, 2006)

Thank you both!

Tegeneria,

     A flower arrangement was recently sent to the family.  The arrangement contained both of the above specimens.  I took the opportunity to add some color to a couple photos before they browned up.

Alice,

     I just have a point and shoot Nikon Coolpix 7900.  I can't quite get to the level I want to be at with this camera, but it does take decent photos.  Hopefully I'll pick up a Digital SLR soon.  You will know when I do because I will flood the boards with photos.


----------



## pinkzebra (Nov 6, 2006)

Wow! Your pics are awesome! I love the spider/flower combos. And the sling blade pic is great! I love your choice in Ts too! All great ones! Have you ever thought of selling some of those photos? I bet you could!


----------



## GQ. (Nov 6, 2006)

exkrhla said:


> Have you ever thought of selling some of those photos? I bet you could!


Be careful or you're going to give me a big head!  Maybe one of these days I'll put some up for sale.  I just don't know if my fragile ego could take it if I didn't sell any.  Heheh.  I actually have had quite a few printed out for personal use.  I have even matted and framed a couple for my own walls.


----------



## pinkzebra (Nov 6, 2006)

Well, I would certainly buy some. Knowing how most people feel about Ts, you may not become a millionare selling them. That doesn't mean they aren't some great photos though!


----------



## GQ. (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are a couple photos from last week.  I had to take the _A. versicolor[/] out for photos since he molted a week ago.  This is my first A. versicolor to show mature colors.  The colors on the adults are amazing in person.  I hate to part with him.  I'm really hoping the next one turns out to be a female.  Enjoy!  

Avicularia versicolor mature male






Psalmopoeus irminia female adult female




_


----------



## Natemass (Jan 23, 2007)

very nice P.irminia i used to not like the A.versicolors but now i want 1


----------



## Arachnophilist (Jan 23, 2007)

thats an awesome P.irminia, need to get me some of those! and the versicolor is very nice to. I hope your next one turns out to be a female!


----------



## Ando55 (Jan 23, 2007)

Awesome Ts on amazing displays, great creativity in all of the pics I saw, your Ts are in tip top shape and are beauties, great choice in background and photo setup as well.  



-Andy


----------



## Marcelo (Jan 23, 2007)

Gilbert:


My pictures bow at your pictures. QUALITY OVER QUANTITY. 

I love to take outsides pictures but now the weather does not allow me yet.


----------



## GQ. (Jan 23, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words everyone!  I still haven't decided which I like more, gawking at tarantulas more or taking photos of them.  I compromise by taking photos and then gawking.


----------



## xgrafcorex (Jan 25, 2007)

great pics gil.  any of them ever give you a run for your money when you took them outside?  i've been thinking of trying some outdoor shots with spiders and some with snakes..but i guess i just have to find a nice clear spot.  the snakes are honestly what concern me more...i see pics of people with them in small tree branches and wonder if the snake ever climbed higher so the person had to climb after them heh.  also, i guess the snakes don't have to pause after a short sprint like spiders do.

btw..imagine how well you could play that guitar with 8 arms


----------



## GQ. (Jan 26, 2007)

X,

     The only one that has ever made me nervous is one of my _Poecilotheria subfusca_ spiderlings.  Even then I wasn't concerned about an escape as I had it out in a fairly open area with no easy access to cover such as trees or shrubs.  It was just tough to take a shot because she was flying under and behind my props.  I would never pose a pokie near bushes or any area with thick cover or crevices.  

     About half of the above photos are taken outside.  I typically select a nice open area to shoot in with a nice backdrop or prop.  I keep an empty Cool Whip container on hand to put over a motivated escape artist. Most of the flower photos are taken inside.  I set up the flowers in front of a window with plenty of natural light.  My camera is not so great that I can take nice artificial light photos.  The _Psalmopoeus irminia_ on the banana bunch was taken in an open patio area.  I secured the bananas from my mom's house when I saw it laying in her back yard.  She frequently trims her banana trees as they tend to grow fast.

     I frequently take my Green Tree Pythons outside for photos.  I have never even had a close call with them escaping.  You just need to be aware of where you are shooting your animals.  For example, posing a terrestrial snake next to a gopher hole would be asking for trouble.

     The little versi male actually did pluck a couple of strings when I guided him over to the neck.  He hit the strings and made a hasty retreat.  I think he is more of a maraca sort of fellow.  

Later!
G



xgrafcorex said:


> great pics gil.  any of them ever give you a run for your money when you took them outside?  i've been thinking of trying some outdoor shots with spiders and some with snakes..but i guess i just have to find a nice clear spot.  the snakes are honestly what concern me more...i see pics of people with them in small tree branches and wonder if the snake ever climbed higher so the person had to climb after them heh.  also, i guess the snakes don't have to pause after a short sprint like spiders do.
> 
> btw..imagine how well you could play that guitar with 8 arms


----------



## Tegenaria (Jan 26, 2007)

How on earth do you keep your psalmo from legging it! I darent get mine out (P. cambridgei) it would be off like a shot!


----------



## pinkzebra (Jan 26, 2007)

Man GQ! I just can not get over how beautiful your pics always are. Every time this thread comes up again I find myself spending alot more time on it than I should! Awesome job!  :clap:


----------



## GQ. (Jan 27, 2007)

Tegenaria,

     Today I took out a juvenile _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ for photos for the first time.  I set him up on a piece of bark indoors.  I suspected he would be tough to control as all of my _P. cambridgei _ are spastic even in their enclosures.  Sure enough he was tough to control.  He wanted nothing to do with staying put.  My _Psalmopoeus irminia_ are not nearly as difficult to round up as this _P. cambridgei_.  I finally took the below photo of the _P. cambrigei_ before nudging him back into his enclosure.

exkrhla,

     Thank you very much!

Here are a few more photos from today.  Enjoy!  

_Psalmopoeus cambridgei_ juvenile






My _Psalmopoeus pulcher_ molted out into a mature male this week.

_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ mature male







_Psalmopoeus pulcher_ (P. camouflagei  ) mature male on rabbit's foot fern rhizomes.


----------



## Tegenaria (Jan 27, 2007)

cool shots QC


----------



## GQ. (Jan 27, 2007)

Here are a couple more.  I just can't stop!  The Theraphosa blondi photo is taken with a flash.  Enjoy!

Theraphosa blondi
The early bird eater gets the hatchling.






Cyriocosmus elegans
Money money money monn-ay...monnn-ayy.


----------



## Pyst (Feb 2, 2007)

Great pics as usual GQ. I am partial to the shot of the elegans.


----------



## Ms. Peaches (Feb 2, 2007)

I agree with Pyst on this one...that's the money shot right there


----------



## GQ. (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Mike and Peaches.  Here is another C. elegans shot from a few months back.  I don't think I've posted it here yet.

Cyriocosmus elegans


----------



## GQ. (Mar 29, 2007)

Here are a couple shots from today.

Avicularia versicolor juvenile






Avicularia minatrix juvenile


----------



## GQ. (Mar 29, 2007)

Aphonopelma chalcodes






Aphonopelma chalcodes defensive posture






Enjoy!


----------



## Natemass (Mar 29, 2007)

awesome pics man, i wanna see some pics of that snake on the gun


----------



## pinkzebra (Mar 29, 2007)

Fantastic pics once again. How'd you get a defensive posture out of your chalcodes? I don't think I could get a threat pose out of mine if my life depended on it, it's so docile. 

Jen


----------



## GQ. (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks Natemass and Jen.

Jen,

     That is the first time she has ever made a defensive display.  I put her enclosure lid in front of her so I could transfer her from the lid and into her enclosure.  She quickly reared back with fangs out.  I tried to coax her onto the lid and she bit the lid.  I took a few photos of her in that position as it was unusual.  I put my hand and also a stick in front of her and she didn't react.  Maybe she just didn't want to go back into her cage.


----------



## GQ. (Mar 29, 2007)

Poecilotheria subfusca






Poecilotheria subfusca closeup


----------



## TRON (Mar 29, 2007)

What an amazing thread!!!! Congratulations on your great collection and pics.


----------



## pinkzebra (Mar 31, 2007)

GQ. said:


> Thanks Natemass and Jen.
> 
> Jen,
> 
> That is the first time she has ever made a defensive display.  I put her enclosure lid in front of her so I could transfer her from the lid and into her enclosure.  She quickly reared back with fangs out.  I tried to coax her onto the lid and she bit the lid.  I took a few photos of her in that position as it was unusual.  I put my hand and also a stick in front of her and she didn't react.  Maybe she just didn't want to go back into her cage.



Guess she was just really enjoying her romp and did not want to go back home yet.


----------



## GQ. (Dec 7, 2007)

Here are a few more photos to break my long stretch of lurking.

Avicularia metallica - female






Avicularia versicolor - female with flash






Avicularia versicolor - female in natural light






Avicularia versicolor - female - yellow speckled color form.






Heheh.  I'm just kidding about the yellow speckled color form.  I was trying to take photos of her next to a couple of red hibiscus.  She bolted through the flowers and here legs were quickly covered with pollen.


----------



## GQ. (Dec 7, 2007)

Aphonopelma moderatum - juvenile male






Cyclosternum fasciatum - female






Cyriocosmus elegans - mature male


----------



## GQ. (Dec 7, 2007)

Psalmopoeus cambridgei






Poecilotheria subfusca - Freshly molted


----------



## Tegenaria (Dec 7, 2007)

Some great looking spiders dude,nicely photographed too. I especially like the YCF versicolor


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Dec 8, 2007)

Hey are those Subfusca co habiting? They are beautiful!  :clap:


----------



## GQ. (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks Tegeneria and Talkenlate.

talkenlate,

     I put the _P. subfusca_ together for that photograph.  They have been housed individually.  I had not caught sight of them for awhile so I coaxed them from their retreats.   They looked so stunning I had to take a few photos.

     I ended up pairing them the weekend after that photograph.  A lot of loud tapping and a few paradiddles ensued.  The male achieved insertion within five to ten minutes of this introduction.  I tried pairing them several more times and they didn't show any further interest.  I then let them cohabitate for two weeks.  I removed the male to his enclosure.  The female is now fattening up in her lair.  I'm hoping she is fattening up with eggs.


----------

